# apologies



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please will all accept my apologies for not turning up at Shepton Mallet, had a senior moment and mixed up our dates.we had a prior engagement.
Hope everyone had a great time and look forward to reading about the show from your comments.Maybe we can make the next show.
Phil.


----------

